# Rolle der Auferstehung + 30k Startkapital >> Aman'Thul - Allianz  oder Horde<<



## Iru (8. März 2012)

Biete eine Rolle der Auferstehung auf dem Server Aman'Thul an und 30k gold. 
Bei Bezahlung des Accounts per gamecard gibts das gold natürlich auch sofort sonst erst nach ablauf der 7 Testtage nachdem ich das Mount erhalten habe.

Bei Interesse Ingame oder über skype melden unter dc_iruja Pn geht natürlich auch 

PS: Pls nur leute melden die auch wirklich vor haben den acc zu bezahlen .


----------



## MMchen (9. März 2012)

Hast eine PN


----------



## Iru (15. März 2012)

push


----------



## Greytemplar (17. März 2012)

sofern das noch aktuell ist melde dich bitte per pm mit vollständigem skypenamen bei mir (kriege da recht viele treffer^^)
mfg


----------



## Iru (22. März 2012)

/push


----------



## spectrumizer (22. März 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/90562-regel-furs-gildenforum-thread-pushen-update/



ZAM schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die "Push-Erlaubnis" gilt *nur für die Gildenforen* auf buffed.de - Pushs in alle anderen Foren werden wie gehabt geahntet. [/font]



/closed


----------

